# New handheld XRF for sale



## kmann1969 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a brand new Brooker Si sorter handheld XRF for sale. The scientist who does there programing is a friend of mine. The company manufactures these right down the road from me in Kenniwick WA, They launched there new model so this model isn't being made anymore.They had enough parts to make 6 more of these. I bought the last two. I only need 1 so im selling the other for 12000. i would trade for Gold or silver in equal value or partial trade. I thought i would offer it to you guys before i e bayed it. its a super simple machine that is extremely accurate and set up for precious metals. I also had them programmed for mercury. if anybody seriously interested, PM me. you can go to brookers website to read up on it and see pics.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## necromancer (Apr 1, 2014)

did you mean "bruker" or "Brooker"


----------



## Palladium (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.bruker.com/products/x-ray-diffraction-and-elemental-analysis/handheld-xrf.html


----------



## kmann1969 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bruker sorry


----------



## jonn (Apr 1, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## rabbit (Apr 14, 2014)

still available???


----------

